# Ransom! No more no less



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ohhhhhhh, you're slick Mr Knucket. I don't know what this "Ransom" is, but it caught me. Nicely played in the thread name.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Well played, ......but forgot about that show. Have to see if can find it, thx.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

doh! just realized that this is the wrong thread. lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 342579


The Welsh either.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> doh! just realized that this is the wrong thread. lol


And you're stuck here until someone pays the


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Classy.


https://ca.yahoo.com/news/most-hated-man-australia-porsche-042100322.html


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


>


2 thoughts come to mind...why can’t my hedges look like that? And I’d love to drive a dirt bike wide open down that path.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

butterknucket said:


>


Vanishing point...reminded me of the movie:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I'm too stupid to have been scared, or maybe it's some sort of internal self defense mechanism. I remember clearly being wheeled down the corridor on the gurney and chatting with the anesthetist once they got me in there.
> 
> Then I remember waking up.
> 
> ...


for me, i was scared, but i didn't know it until years later. i was much too busy to recognize it


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> for me, i was scared, but i didn't know it until years later. i was much too busy to recognize it


Well that's possible of course. I have a way of somehow insulating myself via selective amnesia.

Maybe I'm misremembering and I was terrified.

I recall a feeling of resignation. Not a damn thing I could do other than back out and very likely not see my next birthday or let them do their worst (hopefully not but that's how the saying goes).

Then suddenly I was sitting in a chair trying to figure out why my eyes wouldn't focus, then realizing I wasn't wearing my glasses. Funny thing is, I don't even remember being scared when I woke up. You would expect to feel confused, disoriented maybe.

Meh, no brain, no pain. Ignorance is bliss.

You have to remember, I had virtually no time to dwell on what was coming. I think I slept not bad the night they told me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have buddies like Gonzo and Kermit. I am a lucky dude!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

